# NOS Colson Tricycle? Maybe it could be restored to perfection?



## rarebmx (May 15, 2014)

I was thinking this was too nice to be restored & the closer I looked its perfect in every way.  Any idea of year & value?


----------



## DonChristie (May 15, 2014)

WOW! That thing is sweet! Please don't restore it! It's too nice! As far as price and value, the headbadge will give you an indication of age. Im no expert on Colsons, but I think late 40s to early 50s. Tricycle prices are not too high. Guesstimation, $200-300


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2014)

that is a beaut!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 15, 2014)

It doesn't get nicer than that!
I have a '41 Colson Imperial (Grillnose) currently in the restoration queue that had (and will again) that same color and similar paint scheme...burgundy/white/lime green pinstriping).
Post the SN as I assume the tricycles follow the same conventions as the SN's of the bicycles of the period.
Chris


----------



## bricycle (May 15, 2014)

Hope you bought it.... it's outstanding.


----------



## rarebmx (May 15, 2014)

I did buy it. I might not get to the serial number until Monday or Tuesday due to us closing on a new house today & moving over the weekend. 

There is no reason to restore this trike. It will go in our expected new baby's room.

Thanks guys. It truly is a time capsule & I think it's never been ridden.


----------



## Rusty2wheels (May 15, 2014)

I would believe it to be NOS.  I have a NOS colson tricycle.  I am not sure if anyone reproduces the decals for them.  Super nice find!


----------



## abe lugo (May 15, 2014)

*could the value be 349?? maybe top end*

its a nice tricycle. I think if you got it at that price,it may be at top of the retail. Unless a Colson collector MUST have it.

it loos really close to this one, same price- your's in much nicer condition.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRICYCLE-AN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


another
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940s-50s-G...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rarebmx (May 15, 2014)

Rusty2wheels said:


> I would believe it to be NOS.  I have a NOS colson tricycle.  I am not sure if anyone reproduces the decals for them.  Super nice find!




I was 99.9% sure it had to be original.  I've collected for 15 years & usually can spot a repaint. Are the NOS ones fairly common then? 
I have another skip tooth chain drive Colson trike that is rough but 16" wheel all the way around. I thought it was too nice to pass up. Irony is: it has been for sale at this place for 2 years. I offered half of what they were asking & that bought it.


----------



## rarebmx (May 15, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> its a nice tricycle. I think if you got it at that price,it may be at top of the retail. Unless a Colson collector MUST have it.
> 
> it loos really close to this one, same price- your's in much nicer condition.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRICYCLE-AN...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> ...




Colson Tricycles are.pretty common & don't have a big value. I do have another one here but when they are NOS vs. a used one in nice shape, it's a whole different ballpark. I will put it in a couple shows & maybe do some swapping at some point but for now it is room decor.


----------



## abe lugo (May 15, 2014)

*It quite a nice sample...*

Makes for interesting decor. I like the fact that is is still a chain driven tricyle


----------



## ridingtoy (May 16, 2014)

I've seen regular Colson trikes for sale that were NOS and almost got one myself on ebay a couple years back, but this is the first NOS chain drive Colson trike I've ever seen. You are extremely fortunate to have grabbed it! There is absolutely nothing to restore on it...looks like it just came off a store sales floor.

Dave


----------



## rarebmx (May 17, 2014)

ridingtoy said:


> I've seen regular Colson trikes for sale that were NOS and almost got one myself on ebay a couple years back, but this is the first NOS chain drive Colson trike I've ever seen. You are extremely fortunate to have grabbed it! There is absolutely nothing to restore on it...looks like it just came off a store sales floor.
> 
> Dave




Thank you for all the kind comments (from others too). I do feel very fortunate to find it and be able to own it.  It will be a prized item in my collection even though I've been collecting muscle bikes now for a few years & moved away from BMX. I still can't believe how sweet it is. I will get some really fantastic pictures on it in the next few days along with serial numbers


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 17, 2014)

*Nos*

Great Trike..I love when you have the rare oportunity to buy an NOS bike or trike.
 Nothing better than new old stock!...................Wayne


----------



## rarebmx (May 19, 2014)

I have a little time now. The bike is a skiptooth. It has 16" rear Goodyear solid tires & a 20" front Goodyear tire.  Where would I locate a serial number? There is nothing stamped on the bottom bracket.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 20, 2014)

I could be wrong but I have yet to ever come across a tricycle, chain driven or regular, that had a serial number on it. I'm doubting you will find one somewhere on your Colson.

Dave


----------



## rarebmx (May 21, 2014)

Thank you Dave. I've not found anything on a serial number. Guess I can date it by the head badge and suspect that it's a late 40's early 50"s?


----------



## ridingtoy (May 22, 2014)

rarebmx said:


> Thank you Dave. I've not found anything on a serial number. Guess I can date it by the head badge and suspect that it's a late 40's early 50"s?




Yeah, I'm thinking somewhere in the 1940s. The 1950 model had a different frame and chain guard, so I'm pretty sure this one is earlier.

Dave


----------



## rarebmx (May 24, 2014)

Dave, and the other replys, thank you. I truly think this is an amazing find. It just doesn't go with my BMX & Muscle bikes. Being it is almost as old as my parents I think it belongs in another collectors possession.
Great info & I love it sitting in our family room but it will not be put in a place here for safe keeping. I would rather see someone else with it then possibly see any part of it being messed up.


----------



## Kato (Jun 27, 2016)

Would you mind measuring the length of the handlebar grips for me. I recently bought one just like yours and need to get some grips.
I'm thinking maybe 3" but want to make sure.

Great looking trike !!!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm not the member with the Colson chain drive trike but do have two regular Colson trikes about the same age. The original grips on one are 3" and the other has 3 1/4" grips, if that would help.

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> It doesn't get nicer than that!
> I have a '41 Colson Imperial (Grillnose) currently in the restoration queue that had (and will again) that same color and similar paint scheme...burgundy/white/lime green pinstriping).
> Post the SN as I assume the tricycles follow the same conventions as the SN's of the bicycles of the period.
> Chris





A restored bike? really Chris? I thought you were only down with original paint bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 28, 2016)

It's been in the restoration queue for 2 1/2 years in which time my feelings for original bikes have become more extreme.
Once done, it will be a placeholder until an original paint prewar grillnose becomes available...and that I haven't seen in my 8 or so years in the hobby.
Currently, my collection of 60 prewar bikes, 0 are restored, 0 are touched up, 0 have repop grips or anything other than period tires...there maybe a repop plastic lens here and there, but that's it.
Chris


----------



## Kato (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks Dave - just got a 3" sett off of EBay. Markings on the handlebars look like mine were 3" when they were on it.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 9, 2016)

yeah I don't think it's restored, looks original to me, I would also buy that in a heartbeat for $300 or less


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2016)

Just clean it. And leave it a long. A resto would be a real shame. And a waste of money.


----------



## locomotion (Jul 25, 2016)

saw the exact same trike today, while travelling the back roads of Maine, great how the BB clamps to the bottom tube to give chain tension!!!


----------

